# Gonna Be a HOT one!



## darkzero (Aug 15, 2020)

This whole week that is. I woke up this morning sweating. Heat wave started yesterday. Looks like I'm gonna be lazy today watching TV & eating chicken wings in front of the AC all day!


----------



## mikey (Aug 15, 2020)

85 degrees over here, 61% humidity, 15 mph Easterly winds, beach 1 mile away. 

Ho-hum, living in Hawaii ...


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 15, 2020)

You're a wuzzy Will . That's " dry heat " !


----------



## mikey (Aug 15, 2020)

My son messaged me that Mountain View hit 100 degrees yesterday. Told him to buy a better AC unit. He said no more window space. I said buy a bigger house! Doesn't help that a 60 year old house in that area sells for over a million bucks.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 15, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> You're a wuzzy Will . That's " dry heat " !



Yeah well I overheat easily & I have lots of insulation!


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm sure it will be quite a pleasant night in at work tonight . Not so much the heat , but the humidity is absolutely atrocious . Thank god I'm liquid cooled Sunday thru Tuesday .


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 15, 2020)

OK , time to make the donuts for till 7am EDT .


----------



## darkzero (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't know how you guys do it. Dry heat I can deal with but humidity I can't!


----------



## Gaffer (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm about an hour east of darkzero, and feel the heat. I've belonged to SCE's summer program where they can shut off your AC during high demand. The discounts are great, and I don't remember being shut off in past 15 years or so. Well they did last night around 7 pm. It was unpleasantly warm, especially in our upstairs bedroom. It came back on sometime after I fell asleep, and felt great upon awaking. It's been working all day, and I hope she stays on.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 15, 2020)

I saw on the news last night that they were doing rolling black outs yesterday until 10pm. My area didn't get them. What I didn't understand was yesterday was nowhere near as hot as today. Not that I'm complaining though.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 15, 2020)

Send some of that my way. Been raining last 4 days. Calling for more next week.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 15, 2020)

I sure do miss the rain cause we don't get much of it anymore. We sure could use some cause there's a bunch of huge fires going on. When isn't CA on fire.  

Pic taken yesterday, Lake Hughes (Castaic) fire.


----------



## mickri (Aug 15, 2020)

107 at my house today.  More of the same forecast through next week.  Was in the 90's at 8 am this morning when I finished fixing a broken fence in the lower pasture.  I am seriously considering insulating my garage shop and extending the hvac ducting from the kitchen into the garage.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 15, 2020)

One thing I don't miss about living in Antioch, CA. I grew up on the coast in Oregon, don't deal well with heat. In fact, I am a member of the Frosty The Snowman Club. Anything above 75 degrees, I melt.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 16, 2020)

Had a rolling blackout here last night, fortunately the AC had just brought the temp down but honestly I can deal with a few days of heat here in mild Santa Cruz, CA.

We've lived in Northern Michigan for 10 years (think brutally cold in the winter followed by humid heat in the summer). Before that we lived for 8 years in Mesa, AZ. When you realize as you're walking across the parking lot that your eyeballs are hot, you know it's hot....

So I have nothing to complain about now 

John


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 16, 2020)

84 and 33% humidity here in the High Rockies today.  Have been out clearing sage and rabbit brush from my fire buffer zone, and even at 84 deg it's pretty warm at 7200 ft, and no cloud cover. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 16, 2020)

Great thunderstorm last night- over 2500 strikes. Scared my cats plenty
-Mark


----------



## BtoVin83 (Aug 16, 2020)

107 in the shop right now, decided to call it a day


----------



## BtoVin83 (Aug 16, 2020)

couple of years ago running the mill I had the fans going, on the mill motor not on me. The motor kept kicking out


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 16, 2020)

We had 2 inches of rain over the weekend. Ruined or scheduled concrete pour tomorrow.


----------



## Twirpunky (Aug 16, 2020)

I live at 6100 feet on the Continental Divide in Montana.  20 years at this home and have never seen 100.  We have not had a day reach 90 this summer.  Two days ago we had frost on the roof of the house in the morning. Last night was 44 degrees.  Nights are cool and days are warm.  Summers here are great. 
      BUT, we pay dearly for it in the winter.  

D


----------



## Aukai (Aug 17, 2020)

I just read from the top, my stepson lives in mountain view now, 1m+ 60 year old house, he can't handle his hometown weather when he comes home. We put in a split AC for when the kids come home to visit, but my wife seems to think it's for her now.


----------



## mikey (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey, it's her house. She just lets you stay there!


----------



## darkzero (Aug 18, 2020)

Had a lil break yesterday, didn't quite hit 100°. But today, back to 109°!   Today is supposed to be the hottest of the week but 106° for the next 2 days ain't much better! Says feels like 111°, yeah right, I just went to pick up an order from MSC & I thought my parts were going to melt! It felt like 130°! My sweat was sweating!

Ok I don't actually know what 130° feels like, hope I never do. Speaking of which, a day or 2 ago, Death Valley set a record for highest reliable temperature ever recorded which was 130°. They are also saying it may be the highest temp ever reliably recorded on Earth. What in the US & in CA? I figured there would be other places that got hotter than Death Valley. There were higher temperatures recorded in the early 1900s but they say those temps were questionable.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 18, 2020)

Sweltering 85* here till 3 PM, high 70s tonight.....


----------



## darkzero (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah shaddup!


----------



## Twirpunky (Aug 18, 2020)

We hit 90 for the first time this summer yesterday. Stayed around 60 all night and got to just over 80 today with light cloud cover. 14 percent humidity.  We call that a heat wave.

    I think 90 is almost unbearable. I don't know how you guys survive that kind of heat and humidity.  I truly I would end up in the ER in heat like that. 

D


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 18, 2020)

If you need me, I'll be inside sipping ice water and reading a book.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 18, 2020)

High was only supposed to be 79 today but it hit 84. We had the windows open last night because it got down to 59. On another note were are pouring tomorrow.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 19, 2020)

We hit 107 yesterday 
We have so much smoke from a local fire that has reduced projected temps into the high 90’s


----------



## darkzero (Aug 20, 2020)

Stay cool & stay safe Murdoc, er, I mean Mike!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 20, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> We hit 107 yesterday
> We have so much smoke from a local fire that has reduced projected temps into the high 90’s



Some horrendous fires going on in CA. Be safe.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 20, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Some horrendous fires going on in CA. Be safe.


Yes sir!
Thank you


----------



## Aukai (Aug 20, 2020)

Must not be easy to see, if you lived through it before. I know from the brush fires we have here, the smell of smoke gets irritating.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 20, 2020)

Life is good again (here, anyway), the mandatory evacuation order has been lifted.   I have to say, the firefighters are fantastic, so many air drops and ground crews it's stunning.   The County IT guys with the emergency notification websites, however...wow, so many idiotic design decisions.   The "Ready Nevada County Dashboard" is almost unusable on mobile devices, so I guess you better sit home at the PC if you want to know what's happening.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 20, 2020)

Wild land firefighters a tough SOBs


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 20, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Wild land firefighters a tough SOBs


I have a friend of the family who is a smoke jumper- talk about dedication and bravery, there isn't much braver or dedicated


----------



## Twirpunky (Aug 20, 2020)

Your smoke has finally made it to Montana.  Makes for some pretty sunsets and sunrises.  We have some fires going on but nothing like California. Hope you guys get a break soon.

D


----------



## darkzero (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh man, and I thought the last heat wave was bad. They say this is supposed to be the hotest it's ever been in my area the next 2 days!


----------



## mikey (Sep 5, 2020)

My prescription: Turn on the AC and lie down!

And I thought Hawaii was hot ...


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 5, 2020)

That's like Phoenix or Las Vegas.  Way to hot for me.


----------



## Tozguy (Sep 5, 2020)

Go west young man and stop in Hawaii.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 5, 2020)

At least it's dry heat Will . I'll send you some humidity out there if you want . 

Speaking of which , if I can , I'm heading north to the mountains just to take a break from things for a couple of days . I haven't been up to the property yet this year !


----------



## Twirpunky (Sep 5, 2020)

It snowed last week in Big Sky Montana.  They got a couple of inches on the ski run.  Monday forecast for Butte is 24 degrees and snow.  So much for summer heat.  We did hit 91 a couple days this summer.   Good thing I like winter.

D


----------



## Twirpunky (Sep 5, 2020)

Butte, MT
Saturday
Cloudy






93
°F | °C
Precipitation: 0%
Humidity: 12%
Wind: 22 mph
Temperature
Precipitation
Wind





93°
44°
Sun




82°
44°
Mon




50°
24°
Tue




55°
28°
Wed




68°
36°
Thu




77°
41°
Fri




81°
42°
Sat




79°
41°

D


----------



## Superburban (Sep 5, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> At least it's dry heat Will . I'll send you some humidity out there if you want .
> 
> Speaking of which , if I can , I'm heading north to the mountains just to take a break from things for a couple of days . I haven't been up to the property yet this year !


I spent most of my life in York, Pa. The humid summers, and cold moist winters, sucked big time. The trade off was that I gave away almost all my power tools, thinking I could find some out here, boy was I wrong.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm a stones throw away from York ( 20 minutes ) . I think I could go for Colorado myself right about now .


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 6, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> ... I think I could go for Colorado myself right about now .



Take the northern route and stop by Upper Michigan!


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 6, 2020)

Only heading north up to the Adirondacks for a few days , then heading south to Surfside Beach for 10 days .


----------



## Janderso (Sep 7, 2020)

Good for you Dave.
We are heading to the coast for a week. The air quality should be better on the Pacific.


----------



## Twirpunky (Sep 7, 2020)

Started snowing here in Butte today.  Just a few flakes right now but more on the way tonight 24 degrees tonight.  Good for the firefighters.

D


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 7, 2020)

Supposed to get are first snow tomorrow. We always get at least one in September, but back in the 70's by thursday. Winter is usually here to stay by Halloween, but ocassionaly it stays nice through Nov.. The smoke is pretty bad here today, and has settled right in to the canyon. We have a mountain range about 50 miles away (top center of pic), that we can normally see clearly, but it is totaly obscured today. Hoping the snow and rain will help clear up the air a little bit. Cheers, Mike
	

		
			
		

		
	




*Tue 08 | Day*
40°


80%

E 24 mph
Periods of rain and snow in the morning. Windy and remaining cloudy in the afternoon. High around 40F. Winds E at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of precip 80%. About one inch of snow expected.  Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.



Humidity63%


UV Index5 of 10


Sunrise6:41 am


Sunset7:27 pm
*Tue 08 | Night*
23°


20%

ENE 16 mph
Cloudy. Near record low temperatures. Low 23F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph.



Humidity69%


UV Index0 of 10


Moonrise10:52 pm

Moonset12:44 pm


----------



## darkzero (Sep 7, 2020)

It hit 118° yesterday in the city I live in. Also yesterday as they predicted, hit an all time record high for the Los Angeles area, 121° in Woodland Hills which is a 15 min drive from me.

Today is down to 100° & supposed to be the end of the triple digit heat. I sure hope so.


----------

